# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  "GetInvolved" Wiki Page Improvement Project Thread

## belkinsa

All,

This is belkinsa (known here as Mechafish, old forum account) and as may of you guys know, I took the responsibility of improving the "GetInvolved" Wiki Page.  Below this is my ouline of the ideas of how the page should be.  You guys are welcome to give feedback to the plan.

Thank you,

belkinsa

---

*"GetInvolved"  Wiki Page ideas/Plan*



 	What Types of Involvement are there:

 		Have the two links for further information 		Documentation 		Translation 		QA

 			Bugs goes here 		Ideas on improving programs

 			Developers 			Designers 		Knowebase (Programs/Ubuntu) 		Support

 			Getting the word about Ubuntu out mainly with how convert people 			LoCo groups 			LaunchPad
 	Include Ubuntu Women's stories of how they got involved (as quotes and photos)


 		I will share mine
 	Talk about how to get Involved with Ubuntu Women

 		Talk about that some of topics apply to the group mainly with 		these:

 			Documentation 			Translation 			Knowebase (Gender Gap) 			Support (Gender Gap again)
 	Talk about how to use the Wiki editing system

Should 		have the link to the link to that help file and a cheatsheet to the 		syntax (if needed) 	The old page can be the base for the new one

----------


## belkinsa

I reread the log from the* Augest 2013 Meeting*, and I think adding a page called "What People are Doing".  This page will act like a inspirational stories page to help new people to find a way to get involved with the skills that they have.  Also, it might clean up the clutter for the new and improved page once it's up.

ETA: Also, for the first part of that ouline, I meant to explain the types and have the links to the pages on the Ubuntu Wiki or site.

----------


## ibjsb4

How bout a link to the original wiki.

----------


## belkinsa

Which wiki?

----------


## ibjsb4

"GetInvolved" Wiki Page.

----------


## belkinsa

*Here*

Thank you for reminding me that I forgot to refence the page.

----------


## belkinsa

I forgot to echo my thoughts from two weeks ago. All of these thoughts to the ideas came from the log of the Sep. 2013 meeting [1].   The first thought is for the "getting involved" day idea. This what I said on the list: "I dig that idea.  We might need to reach out to get more people in for that day though." [2] The second thought for a quiz that can be used as a way to help women who don't know what skills and how much time they have based on what Dolasilla, the person of Italian web team that is responsible for the site, said [3].  I dig this idea too but this requires skilled coders to create and I feel that the Ubuntu-Women team doesn't have one who can do this and that means we need outside help.  Or am I wrong here?

[1]http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20130910
[2]https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/003864.html
[3]https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/003869.html

ETA: I think the main page is fine with some minor edits that I have done.  I think we need to add on stories to help other women to learn to get involved.

----------


## belkinsa

Update on the quiz idea:

Looks like that we are going to have the quiz [1].

[1] https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/003879.html

----------


## belkinsa

I'm looking for stories of how Ubuntu Women members got involved with Ubuntu and Ubuntu Community!

See this thread: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/003892.html

----------


## cariboo

Removed empty post.

----------

